# الشفاطات الجراحية



## الشمرى نت (7 ديسمبر 2007)

صراحة اخوانى انا اخترت لكم الموضوع هذا لانى لاحظت عدم كتابة معظم الاخوة عنه ما اعرف لانه مثلا صغير الحجم بسيط التركيب ام لاسباب اخرى لكن انا اخترته لما فى هذه الاجهزة من فائدة كبيرة لانقاذ بعض المرضى بقسم الطوارئ واقسام العناية المركزة والعمليات واجهزة الشفط الجراحى اجهزة بسيطة حيث تتركب من مضخة شفط عادية مزودة بمفتاح لضبط لقوة الشفط وتستخدم بمعظم اقسام المستشفيات تقريبا.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الشمري نت .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية .

ونرحب بمشاركاتك وتفاعلك .

وجزاك الله خير جزاء بمساهمتك بموضوع الشفاطات الجراحية .

لكن الموضوع يفتقر لمزيد من المعلومات مثل اجزاء ومكونات الجهاز وسعة شفط السوائل وقدرة

المحرك المستخدم والنظام الذي يعمل به وانواعها وكفاءته :63: 

تحياتي .


البغدادي


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## إيمان26 (6 فبراير 2008)

هل من إضافة في هذا الموضوع
أتمنى!


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omardj84 (3 مايو 2008)

موضوع ظريف بس ممكن شرح أكثر عن الجهاز وآلية عمله ومعلومات أكتر..؟؟
شكرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (6 مايو 2008)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## bioeng_2003 (7 مايو 2008)

الشفاطات الجراحية انواع منها المركزية ومنها العادية 
المركزية كالتي توجد في عيادات الاسنان حيث يتم توصيل جميع كراسي الاسنان الى اجهزة شفط مركزية توجد خارج العيادات ضمن غرفة تحتوي على اجهزة الكمبريسور وفلاتر المياه والعديد من الاجهزة التي تستخدم في العيادات
من اشهر الشركات الخاصه باجهزة الشفط الخاصة بكراسي الاسنان هي شركة Durr Dental
كما يمكن استخدام اجهزة الشفط العاديه المتنقله كاجهزة احتياطية في حاله عطل الجهاز المركزي


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخوي على ذكرك لهذا الجهاز وانشاء الله سنضيف المزيد


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إيمان26 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى الإضافة فأنا بحاجة لتصور عمل الجهاز بصورة أكبر..


----------



## التوزري (25 أكتوبر 2008)

إيمان26 قال:


> أتمنى الإضافة فأنا بحاجة لتصور عمل الجهاز بصورة أكبر..


ارجو ان تكوني ملمة باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## عمر الحلو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## iloveEgypt (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وربنا يكرمكم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شـــــــــــكــــــــــــر


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شـــــــــــكــــــــــــر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

